# Which bow?



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Made this for ya HoytHunter09 so its a actually "poll". Now you can see what everyone voted for. Ok, back to the question, Whats your favorite bow?


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

Im a huge fan of Hoyt and i love mine, but bowtech is also a really great bow, a bowtech would definately be my second choice.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

O, also forgot other. If you shoot/like anything thats not up there, just post it in there!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i voted hoyt i like reflex aswell but that wasnt a choice Hoyt would still definantly be number 1


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Voted Mathews. Smooth, fast. I love mine!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Voted Mathews. Smooth, fast. I love mine!


I thought u loved diamond


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i love everything about hoyt and would buy one in a sec. if i had the cash. but i dont so martin is my company.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

umm can i vote win and win??


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> I thought u loved diamond


I had a Diamond youth bow, now I have a Mathews Drenalin. I did like Diamond, tho. I like Mathews a lot more.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> umm can i vote win and win??


whats that?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Bowtech all the way


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

who was the 2nd one for alpine?


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

I was The second Master Hunter. I voted bowtech, Hoyt, Diamond, Alpine and something else.:BangHead:


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> O, also forgot other. If you shoot/like anything thats not up there, just post it in there!


I'm really happy with Elite.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> whats that?


FITA recurve http://www.win-archery.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

HoytHunter09 said:


> I was The second Master Hunter. I voted bowtech, Hoyt, Diamond, Alpine and something else.:BangHead:


o do u hav an alpine bow?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> whats that?


the best olympic recurve company in the world!!!!!!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i wonder if they will ever let compounds in the olyimpics.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i wonder if they will ever let compounds in the olyimpics.


Probably not. Olympic recurves are just short of being compounds. But they make alot of business off of the special recurves.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> Probably not. Olympic recurves are just short of being compounds. But they make alot of business off of the special recurves.


The UK is fighting pretty hard to change that in 2012. I really hope it goes through.
They are really very different, if you've shot both competitively you'll know.
Alot more different than 100M + 200M races.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> The UK is fighting pretty hard to change that in 2012. I really hope it goes through.
> They are really very different, if you've shot both competitively you'll know.
> Alot more different than 100M + 200M races.


Making a new category, or replacing recurves?

And I haven't shot either one cmpetitively, so I've really no idea.


----------



## ewing76 (Oct 8, 2008)

i love my ross cardiac


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kegan said:


> Making a new category, or replacing recurves?
> 
> And I haven't shot either one cmpetitively, so I've really no idea.


making a new category


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

hey i got a pse chaos:secret:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> making a new category


Don't see why they wouldn't. Not kicking anyone out. And it would give archery more publicity!


----------



## sting88 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Pse*

I sure don't see a lot of supporters for PSE. I'll throw my vote their way I love my Firestorm X.. Shot it all day today!!!!
Jason


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> Making a new category, or replacing recurves?
> 
> And I haven't shot either one cmpetitively, so I've really no idea.


Making a seperate category. But its not like theyd need a new venue or equipment etc. It would be really easy and simple to add in but certainly would help raise the profile of Archery as a competitive sport, especially as compounds are so popular in the US + other countries.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> Making a seperate category. But its not like theyd need a new venue or equipment etc. It would be really easy and simple to add in but certainly would help raise the profile of Archery as a competitive sport, especially as compounds are so popular in the US + other countries.


Well, I'm sure the biggest trouble would come from rules. They have to have rules. Rules on the sort of cams you can use, the sort of limb design, etc etc. etc. I'm sure. People love their rules


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

sting88 said:


> I sure don't see a lot of supporters for PSE. I'll throw my vote their way I love my Firestorm X.. Shot it all day today!!!!
> Jason


All the PSE guys are in the General Discussion Forum. Very few here in the Youth Forum.


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Pse*

PSE is my favorite so far. I have shot many hoyts and mathews. I'm not a big fan of the hoyt (that's just me) the cam 1 1/2 bows are ok... the only issue is the cams like to come out of time. I have shot my PSE mach 9 for a few years(target/competition) and it has never failed me.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

who was the other 2 that voted for alpine?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> Well, I'm sure the biggest trouble would come from rules. They have to have rules. Rules on the sort of cams you can use, the sort of limb design, etc etc. etc. I'm sure. People love their rules


just adopt the FITA rules, as they have with the Recurve competition. They wouldnt need to limit the equipment as the whole point of the broad market is that it caters for the archers needs, so each archer should really have the bow they shoot ebst with, helping them achieve full potential and be the best. So unless one bow/manufacturer was clearly better than another (which lets be honest they arent) then the range would only help a fair competition.

Knowing the world today though they would probably write up there own 1000page book of rules just for fun :sad:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> the best olympic recurve company in the world!!!!!!


2ed to Hoyt of course:wink::tongue:


----------



## JOEVAN (Jul 19, 2008)

*super short*

I am pulling 50# with a 300 gr. arrow and my draw length is 24 and i am shooting 230


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

sting88 said:


> I sure don't see a lot of supporters for PSE. I'll throw my vote their way I love my Firestorm X.. Shot it all day today!!!!
> Jason


dude i love that bow!!! i used to shoot that for 3-D b4 i switched to recurve. i also shot a pse quantium that was made for me in 2008 cause i REALLY like the feel of it


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> 2ed to Hoyt of course:wink::tongue:


so xcreek u agree with me


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Right now, it is Bowtech for me, but it might all change depending on what I decide to buy next time I buy a new bow. I will shoot what feels the best to me, not just a certain brand. I started out with Hoyt, and now shoot an 82nd Airborne....who knows, I may be back to Hoyt if they come out with a bow that I prefer over my 82nd.....


----------

